# Brewer's Railroad Plans (Canada)



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone built Kaslo & Slocan Station? Any photos? Any description of his plans (easy to follow, etc). Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one photo on his site. Looking for more (different angles, maybe).


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Have not built that building but have built several other fro his plans. Bridges too. Good plans overall. Contact Mr Brewer, he might have the photos you want. he's a super nice guy.


----------

